# Dislocated joints



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Story from the UK about a woman with EDS - or - Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome which is a case of being hyperflexible in the joints of the body. My grandmother had it. My father has it. My sister has it. I have it.

Yoga-poses that many struggle with are comfortable to me. I can never loose a game of "Mercy" where two people hold hands and try to bend someone else into submission. I also have to be careful with certain motions otherwise joints will pop out of place (ankles, knees, hips, shoulders, wrists, etc) and I can fall down and hurt myself - usually just from the fall.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/10255322/Woman-dislocates-jaw-eating-huge-burger.html

*Woman dislocates jaw eating huge burger
A woman literally bit off more than she could chew at a burger restaurant when she was left nursing a dislocated jaw. *



> Nicola Peate, 25, had to have her jaw moved back into place by medics after it locked while she was attempting to get her teeth around a "triple-patty" burger at a Liverpool restaurant.
> 
> The social media manager initially tried to laugh it off when the incident happened during a work night out at Almost Famous, on Parr Street, Liverpool.
> 
> ...


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I had bad TMJ syndrome that would cause my jaw to dislocate when eating, usually right after awakening. It went away after I had my wisdom teeth pulled.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well....EDS... that COULD be fun.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ehlers-Danlos Syndrom (EDS) is a great party-trick ... capable of making people sick to their stomach or making people want to see more and more tricks, totally grossed out and yet wanting more.

Some more reading if you are interested: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ehlers-Danlos_syndrome

When I was over at TiredIron's place last weekend, he saw what I could do in person - his son was totally grossed out by it all. And now, for some random pictures found on the 'net of others with EDS.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I can do all of that - minus the leg part... no thanks!


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Salekdarling said:


> I can do all of that - minus the leg part... no thanks!


You make it all sound so fun with the twisting and bending and party tricks, but i just can't figure out how to utilize the aneurisms and the aortic ruptures as party tricks yet. Hopefully your collagen issues aren't vascular as well. When I first learned about this in med school I was worried I might have it. I could stretch the skin on my neck up too my mouth and suck on it. then it would snap right back without a wrinkle or redundant skin fold to show.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

In my neck of the woods we call it "double" jointed ... and no biggie.

But a great party trick.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

When I was a kid, it was just plain old double-jointed as well and many other kids in school would be as flexible. The difference is that most people grow out of it by the end of their teens and if they are forced to bend certain directions there is massive amount of pain. For me, it actually feels better being bent in weird directions than it is to be bent in normal directions.

I am kind of concerned about the serious negative health effects surrounding EDS, but, we all will die sometime, I might as well go while doing a cool party-trick :teehee: :teehee: :teehee:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My brother has never out grown it ... interesting.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Can do them all and so can Bub. The ligaments in my hips are 1/4 linger than they are supposed to be so they dislocate when E and I eh hem.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

*Andi said:


> My brother has never out grown it ... interesting.


Yes - interesting. You might want to have him take a peak at that WikiPage as well - there might be something(s) in there that he might wish to think about as far as the future goes.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

drfacefixer said:


> You make it all sound so fun with the twisting and bending and party tricks, but i just can't figure out how to utilize the aneurisms and the aortic ruptures as party tricks yet. Hopefully your collagen issues aren't vascular as well. When I first learned about this in med school I was worried I might have it. I could stretch the skin on my neck up too my mouth and suck on it. then it would snap right back without a wrinkle or redundant skin fold to show.


I wasn't trying to make fun of the syndrome. I was making a general observation of the things I could do with the my joints from what the pictures showed me. I don't even have EDS, or at least I think I don't. :dunno:


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Salekdarling said:


> I wasn't trying to make fun of the syndrome. I was making a general observation of the things I could do with the my joints from what the pictures showed me. I don't even have EDS, or at least I think I don't. :dunno:


I didn't take it as making fun of a syndrome. I too thought it might be neat at one point to be like rubber man. But the reason we learn of it early in medical school is because it's a classic collagen disorder. Unfortunately, collagen is used many places other than skin and ligaments. If you think you have it, you should probably get truly diagnosed. Doctors would key into early signs of problems that we might not really look for in a general population. For example, a thirty to forty year old complains of chest pain. An EKG and a few lap tests would rule out a heart attack. Without other signs or massive jumps in blood pressures, it would probably be treated as bad heart burn since the likely hood of aortic dissection or aneurysm would be low in this population. Not so if you have EDs. You would be scanned to rule that out given a much higher risk. If found, it could be treated. Otherwise it's a ticking time bomb. If order to cut down on over treatment, you have to go by clinical exam,history and not run the gamut on every single person. Knowing that you have a disorder like this, would be like walking in and handing the doctor a troubleshooting manual.


----------

